# What breed are these?



## josh (Mar 14, 2013)

What breed are these?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Did you order them or were exspecting a specific breed?


----------



## HomeSkillet (Mar 1, 2013)

If that is black and white, they look like my black Australorps did.


----------



## josh (Mar 14, 2013)

Bought from tractor supply. They threw the box away without getting bread.


----------



## josh (Mar 14, 2013)

They are black and white.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Knowing the come from TSC my opinion is Black sex links. Males have white dot on head, females had no dot.


----------



## HomeSkillet (Mar 1, 2013)

Add some updated pics if you can Josh.... how are the little ones doing?


----------



## josh (Mar 14, 2013)

More pics and doing great.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

My guess is Astralorps. Great layers, but I had tons go broody.


----------



## HomeSkillet (Mar 1, 2013)

Roslyn said:


> My guess is Astralorps. Great layers, but I had tons go broody.


Good to know, this is their first spring in my flock. they sure are good layers. Beautiful dark eyes... very sweet birds.


----------



## bufforphingtonbreeder189 (Feb 23, 2013)

Black jersy giants.


----------



## josh (Mar 14, 2013)

4 week old black austrolps and red pullets


----------

